# east ky/ sw va.



## coleman (Aug 16, 2009)

Anybody here ride in East KY or Southwest Va? Looking for some new places to go.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Brimstone?


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2010)

Some good riding around Hazard, Ky. if anybody every wants to go. Link to trails I ride daily http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?sour...44856805488760.00048646e1fa24fa01f53&t=h&z=12

Many places to go also have http://www.knottcountyadventure.com/atv.html and http://h2hcharitytrailride.com/


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

Try these, they are both in my "backyard" so to speak and they connect together. I ride them a lot.

http://www.lesliecoky.com/atvtrails

http://www.fs.fed.us/r8/boone/recreation/ohv_rb.shtml


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

Actually here is a better link to the leslie co. trail

http://www.riderplanet-usa.com/atv/trails/info/kentucky_13928/ride_ba7e.htm


----------

